# [Review] Alte Netzteile von Forenmitgliedern im Test, Teil 1: Be Quiet! P7 1000W



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Alte Netzteile von Forenmitgliedern im Test, Teil 1: Be Quiet! P7 1000W*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit diesem Review beginne ich eine neue Serie: Was taugen eigentlich noch alte Netzteile? Hat sich das Aufrüsten auf ein neues Produkt für den Besitzer gelohnt? Vorhang auf!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Ein Interview mit dem Besitzer*
*3. Spezifikationen und Äußeres*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nachdem meine bisherigen Netzteiltests ganz gut angekommen sind, haben mich einige Forenmitglieder gefragt, ob ich nicht mal ihr altes Netzteil durchtesten könnte. Hier im Forum wird zum Beispiel ein Wechsel nach spätestens 5 Jahren Nutzungsdauer empfohlen, was kann mit Netzteilen passieren die noch länger genutzt werden? Sind hochwertigere Netzteile auch im Alter noch besser als Chinaböller? Auf diese Fragen möchte ich in dieser Serie ein paar Antworten geben. Aktuell befinden sich drei Netzteile bei mir, mit dem ersten Kandidaten möchte ich heute beginnen.

Bei dem heutigen Testkandidaten handelt es sich um ein Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 mit satten 1000 Watt Nennleistung. Dieses Netzteil hat mir das Forenmitglied Maqama zur Verfügung gestellt, wofür ich mich herzlich bedanken möchte 

Diese Reviews werden sich etwas von den normalen Netzteiltests unterscheiden. Ich werde weniger auf die Äußerlichkeiten eingehen, da zum Beispiel die Produktverpackung nach einigen Jahren mal verloren gehen kann. Interessant sind die Praxiserfahrungen der Besitzer, daher werde ich ein kleines Interview mit diesen führen. Desweiteren gehe ich bei der technischen Begutachtung auch auf die Alterung der einzelnen Komponenten ein. Im Praxistest müssen sich die alten Netzteile gegen die aktuellen Modelle beweisen, um die technischen Unterschiede in der Praxis heraus zu stellen.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich unser heutiger Testkandidat schlägt ​*2. Ein Interview mit dem Besitzer*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Bevor wir uns das Netzteil anschauen, möchte ich zuerst einmal die Geschichte dazu erfahren. Wie ist der Besitzer genau auf dieses Netzteil gekommen? War er mit dem Produkt zufrieden? Welches Netzteil besitzt er nun? Diese Fragen hat mir Maqama umfangreich beantworten können:
*Frage:* 
Wie alt ist das Netzteil ungefähr? Ist es in der Zeitspanne viel gelaufen und/oder hoch belastet worden?
*Antwort:* 
Das Netzteil stammt soweit ich mich erinnere von Ende 2009. Gelaufen ist es seitdem eigentlich fast täglich. Im Durchschnitt lief es wohl so 3-5h am Tag. Ich würde sagen ca. 50% der Zeit wurde damit auch gespielt, z.T. BFBC 2, BF4 aber auch anspruchslose Spiele wie League of Legends etc.
Die restliche Zeit lief der Rechner mehr oder weniger im IDLE.

*Frage:* 
Welche Hardware hast du mit dem Netzteil befeuert?
*Antwort:* 
Die ursprüngliche Konfiguration, mit welcher das Netzteil gekauft wurde, ist folgende:
i7 920@Stock@Boxed
Asus P6t
4Gb Kingston 1333 Ram
GTX 480 Costum Design von Point of View
1 TB HDD
1 DVD Laufwerk.

Der Ram wurde dann relativ zeitnah auf 12 GB ( 6x2GB) aufgestockt.
Zudem wurde das DVD-Laufwerk durch ein Blu-ray-Laufwerk ersetzt, die HDD wurde durch eine 128Gb SSD komplett ausgetauscht.
Der Boxed Kühler des i7 wurde durch einen EKL Brocken ersetzt.
Im letzten Monat, als ich das Netzteil noch hatte, habe ich noch die GTX 480 gegen eine R9 280X Dual X OC von Sapphire getauscht. Damit gab es auch keine Probleme.

*Frage:* 
Was war damals die Kaufentscheidung, genau dieses Netzteil zu wählen? Oder hat das eine ganz andere Hintergrundgeschichte?
*Antwort:* 
Als ich den Computer Ende 2009 kaufte, hatte ich noch gar keine Ahnung von Computern, geschweige denn deren Hardware. Das Netzteil war in einen fertigen System verbaut (das oben beschriebene), welches im Jahr 2009 auf der Gamescom lief. Es handelt sich also um einen EX Gamescom Rechner aus dem Jahre 2009. Daher ist das Netzteil auch so hoffnungslos überdimensioniert. Selbst für die Stromhungrige GTX 480 hätte wohl die 650W Variante auch gereicht. Ich hatte damals also nicht groß auf das Netzteil geachtet, da ich eben noch keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte.
*Frage:* 
Was hat dir am Netzteil gut gefallen, was nicht? Warst du insgesamt damit zufrieden?
*Antwort:* 
Mit dem Netzteil war ich eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden, es gab nie irgendwelche Probleme. Die Lautstärke des Netzteils fiel mir nicht negativ auf. Das könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass die GTX 480 unter Last sowieso alles übertönt hat. Mit der R9 280X war meiner Ansicht nach das Netzteil auch nicht zu hören. Das neue P10 ist zwar leiser, aber das liegt wohl unter anderem auch daran, dass das alte P7 quasi randvoll mit Staub war. Soweit ich das bewerten kann, war also alles Top.

*Frage:* 
Warum hast du dein Netzteil durch ein neues Produkt ersetzt? Welches Netzteil hast du gewählt (und warum)?
*Antwort:*
Gewechselt habe ich das Netzteil eigentlich nur aufgrund des Feedbacks aus dem PCGH Forums. Dort wird ja breit die Meinung vertreten, dass Netzteile nach ca. 5 Jahren in jedem Fall getauscht werden sollen. Es wird immer gewarnt vor starker „Restwelligkeit“, ausgelaufenen Kondensatoren etc. Ich war davor eigentlich der Meinung, dass wenn ich schon ein so teures Netzteil kaufe (damals wohl um 240€), dass dieses auch ruhig länger verwendet werden kann. Ich persönlich hätte das Netzteil erst in ca. 2 Jahren getauscht. Da ich ja nicht testen kann, ob das Netzteil noch was taugt, habe ich dann vorsichtshalber ein neues gekauft (Anfang Juni). Geworden ist es dann das BeQuiet P10 mit 650W. Theoretisch hätte es auch locker ein E9 450W getan. Da ich mit dem P7 aber Top zufrieden war und für die nächsten 5 Jahre oder mehr Ruhe haben wollte, habe ich gleich das P10 genommen. Vor allem auch aufgrund der besseren Technik und DC-DC. Zudem bietet das P10 ein tolle Effizienz, welche im Vergleich zum überdimensionierten P7, den Stromverbrauch drastisch senken sollte.
Da ich unbedingt wissen wollte, was denn das alte P7 noch so taugt, habe ich es an _chiller_ geschickt, welcher sich netterweise bereit erklärt hat, das P7 zu testen ​*3. Spezifikationen und Äußeres*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nach dem Interview schauen wir uns einmal die Spezifikationen des Netzteils an. Ich beziehe meine Infos hauptsächlich auf die Website von Be Quiet, denn eine Produktverpackung gibt es nicht mehr.

Vorab werfen wir aber erstmal einen Blick auf den Aufkleber des Netzteils:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Obwohl das P7 schon seit über 5 Jahren gebaut wird, wirken die technischen Daten keineswegs altbacken. 90% der Nennleistung werden von den 12V-Rails abgedeckt, das ist auch heute noch ein guter Wert. Das P7 verfügt in der Ausbaustufe von 1000 Watt über satte 6 12V-Rails, selbst das aktuelle P10 besitzt nur vier Rails. Sollte diese Masse vernünftig abgesichert sein und die Rails vernünftig angebunden, wäre das auch heute noch absolut hervorragend.

Auf der Produktseite von Be Quiet! werden noch einige weitere Details genannt, die wichtigsten habe ich einmal zusammen gefasst:
ECASO (Lüfternachlauf-Regelung)
Versprochene Schutzschaltungen: Über-/Unterspannung (OVP/UVP), Kurzschluss (SCP), Überhitzung (OTP) und Überbelastung (OCP/OPP)
Wirkungsgrad bis 88% und 80 Plus Zertifizierung
Abnehmbare Kabel
3 Jahre Garantie (kostenloser Vor-Ort-Austausch-Service im ersten Jahr)

Die ECASO-Nachlaufregelung für den Lüfter lässt diesen nach dem Betrieb einige Sekunden weiterlaufen, selbst wenn das Netzteil komplett vom Stromkreislauf getrennt wurde. Dies soll die Komponenten nach dem Betrieb schneller abkühlen.

Die Liste an Schutzschaltungen klingt vollständig, allerdings erfordert die Absicherung von satten 6 12V-Rails auch einiges an Aufwand. Ich bin gespannt ob auch alle Schaltungen integriert wurden.

Das Netzteil besitzt tatsächlich eine 80 Plus Einstufung. Die versprochenen 88% Effizienz werden aber sicherlich nur in 230 Volt Stromnetzen erreicht. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das Netzteil im Vergleich schlägt.

Aus der Garantiezeit ist das Netzteil nun schon seit einer Weile raus, heutige Netzteile von Be Quiet! besitzen eine längere Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer Länge von 18 Zentimetern ist das P7 zwar vergleichsweise lang, aber für ein 1000 Watt starkes Netzteil sind solche Abmessungen normal. Der Lüfter ist mit einer Größe von nur 120 mm etwas klein, heutige Netzteile setzen fast durchgehend auf Lüfter mit einer Größe von 140 mm. Ich bin gespannt welche Lautstärke dieses Netzteil erreicht. Mit einem Marktpreis von etwa 210 Euro war das Netzteil schon damals ziemlich teuer, ein heutiges P10 mit 1000 Watt kostet in etwa genau so viel.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auffällig ist die spiegelnde Oberfläche des Netzteils. Diese sieht zwar auf dem ersten Blick nett aus, ist aber Fingerabdrücken schutzlos ausgeliefert. Mit den Jahren kamen auch einige Kratzer dazu, daher wäre ein matter Lack die bessere Alternative gewesen. Die Verarbeitung ist hingegen hervorragend, das Netzteil macht auch im hohen Alter einen soliden Eindruck. Auffällig ist auch der große Anschluss für den Stromstecker, hierbei kommt ein wesentlich dickerer Stecker als bei kleineren Netzteilen zum Einsatz. Übersichtlich und farblich markiert sind die Anschlüsse für die Kabel. Auch Gehäuselüfter lassen sich an das Netzteil anschließen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der Vergangenheit als Showprodukt, sind leider nicht mehr alle Kabel des Netzteils vorhanden. Fest integriert sind der ATX-Stecker, sowie ein PCI-E Stecker. Vom Lüfter des Netzteils geht ein Kabel ab, mit dem man das Tachosignal mit Hilfe des Mainboards messen kann. Weiterhin vorhanden sind zwei SATA, ein CPU-Stecker und ein weiterer PCI-E Stecker.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auffällig ist, dass es für jeden Anschluss ein einzelnes Kabel gibt. Das ist bei wenigen benötigten Kabeln ein Vorteil, da garantiert nichts übrig bleibt. Sobald man aber zum Beispiel mehrere Grafikkarten benötigt, wird es im PC eng werden.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst musste ich das Netzteil von einer Menge Staub befreien, es ist immer wieder erstaunlich welche Massen sich nach einigen Jahren auf so wenig Raum ansammeln können  Das Netzteil machte aber für sein Alter einen sehr gepflegten Eindruck. Der OEM-Fertiger dieses Netzteils ist FSP. Gut zu sehen ist die Platine für die modularen Kabelanschlüsse links im Bild. Das Netzteil ist komplett mit Elektronik gefüllt, wir reden hier immerhin von einem 18 cm langen Netzteil! Auch die Kühlkörper sind sehr groß, bei der vergleichsweise niedrigen Effizienz wird eben auch viel Abwärme produziert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beginnen wir mit der Eingangsfilterung. Diese beginnt mit zwei Y- und einem X-Kondensator, sowie einem Ferrit-Kern. Auf der Platine geht es dann ausführlich weiter: Insgesamt vier Drosseln, zwei Y- und zwei X-Kondensatoren sind ebenfalls an Bord. Eine Schmelzsicherung gibt es ebenfalls, einen MOV habe ich hingegen nicht gesehen. Auffällig ist, dass so gut wie alle Komponenten mit Klebeband oder einer Art Gummi eingewickelt wurden, selbst der Brückengleichrichter wurde sicher verpackt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter geht es mit dem Primärkondensator. Hier kommt ein großes Modell von CapXon zum Einsatz, welches folgende Daten aufweist: 820 yF - 400V 85°C. Für ein ehemaliges High-End Netzteil hätte ich hier ein höherwertigeres Modell erwartet, aber der Kondensator ist äußerlich noch intakt. Vor dem Primärkondensator befindet sich die PFC-Spule. Hierfür ist ein PWM-Controller von Champion zuständig. Gut zu sehen ist auch die Bezeichnung der Platine, scheinbar verwendete FSP damals für alle Dark Power Pro Modelle eine identische Platine.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dicht verschlossen ist die Sekundärseite des Netzteils. Abgeschirmt von vielen Kabeln und der Zusatzplatine auf der die Protection-ICs sitzen, habe ich eine bunte Mischung von Kondensatoren gefunden: CapXon, OST, Teapo und einen Nicon in der Mitte des Netzteils waren wohl beim Bau des Netzteils grade vorrätig. Gut zu sehen sind die 6 Kondensatoren in Reihe, die für die 12V Rails zuständig sind.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lötqualität hinterlässt einen guten Eindruck, die sechs 12V-Rails sind tatsächlich vorhanden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Baut man das Netzteil etwas auseinander, hat man sogar die Chance einen Blick auf die Protection-ICs des Netzteil zu erhaschen. Als ICs kommen ein SITI PS232S und ein Weltrend WT7518D zum Einsatz, letzterer versteckte sich im oberen Teil des Bildes hinter einem Kondensator. Alle versprochenen Schutzschaltungen wurden tatsächlich integriert, selbst OCP auf sechs 12V-Rails! OTP wurde mithilfe von zwei Temperaturfühlern an den Kühlkörpern realisiert.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die Qualität der Platine mit den modularen Anschlüssen ist problemlos, mich verwundert es nur, dass hier die Platine für ein 750W-Modell eingebaut wurde. Auf der Rückseite sind fünf große Kondensatoren verbaut, welche wieder in Schrumpfschläuche eingewickelt sind. Die Aufschrift lässt hoffen: "Chem" und "125°C" klingen irgendwie nach Nippon Chemicon mit einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 125°C. Pellt man die Würste aber einmal auf, ist das Ergebnis etwas ernüchternd. Es kommen Teapos mit einer Temperaturfestigkeit von nur 105°C zum Vorschein. Die Angabe mit den 125°C galt wohl dem Schrumpfschlauch. Trotzdem sind alle Kondensatoren äußerlich intakt, so wie (fast) alle anderen Kondensatoren auf dem Netzteil.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im hintersten Winkel entdeckte ich dann doch noch einen defekten Kondensator. Dieser kauerte unter einem Kühlkörper (auf den Fotos entfernt, dieser kühlte einen Mosfet-Baustein) und war somit praktisch vom Luftstrom des Lüfters abgeschnitten. Zusätzlich wurde der Kondensator von einem ungekühlten Mosfet-Baustein praktisch umarmt und dürfte so hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt worden sein. Der Kondensator läuft noch nicht aus, er wölbt sich allerdings schon nach außen. Die Entscheidung des Besitzers ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, war somit schon an dieser Stelle absolut richtig und sinnvoll, auch wenn dies der einzige Kondensator war, der äußere Schäden aufwies.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter kommt ein 120 mm Modell von Protechnik zum Einsatz. Dieser besitzt ein Hydrolager und kann im Ernstfall maximal 3500 rpm drehen. Ich bin gespannt ob dieser mit einem Alter von ca. 5,5 Jahren immer noch einigermaßen leise ist.

Insgesamt ist die Elektronik des Netzteils irgendwo zwischen etwas altbacken und faszinierend einzuordnen. Gleich sechs 12V-Rails und eine umfangreiche Armada an Schutzschaltungen sieht man nicht alle Tage. Die vergleichsweise günstigen Kondensatoren wären heutzutage in einem 200 Euro teuren Netzteil aber kritikwürdig. Ein Kondensator macht nun nach 5 Jahren Nutzungsdauer schlapp.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben ich mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen.​*6. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Wie schlägt sich das P7 nach der langen Nutzungsdauer?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ja, das P7 1000W ist ein alter Dinosaurier, dies merkt man insbesondere in den ersten zwei Szenarios, wo das Netzteil keine guten Werte abliefern kann. Mit steigender Belastung wird allerdings auch die Effizienz besser, das P7 pendelt sich dann auf dem Niveau der 80 Plus Bronze zertifizierten Geräte ein.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm, in diesem Test habe ich aber auf 12 Volt eine Ausnahme gemacht.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannungsregulation auf allen Rails stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar, allerdings kann ich das Netzteil auch nur bis zur Hälfte der Nennleistung belasten. Das System des Besitzers bestand aber aus ähnlichen Komponenten, insofern dürfte es auch bisher keine Probleme gegeben haben.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der drehzahlstarke Lüfter produziert schon bei niedriger Auslastung viel Lärm, allerdings erhöht sich die Lautstärke bis zur höchsten Auslastung kaum. Trotzdem dürfte das neue Netzteil von Maqama deutlich leiser sein.​*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kann das Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 mit 1000 Watt Nennleistung auch nach heutigen Maßstäben noch überzeugen? Nur noch teilweise. Rein technisch ist es immer noch ein Leckerbissen, satte sechs 12V-Rails mit einer umfangreichen Absicherung an Schutzschaltungen sind super, leider ist das Haltbarkeitsdatum der vergleichsweise günstigen Kondensatoren fast abgelaufen. Bei den Messwerten ist insbesondere die geringe Effizienz bei niedriger Auslastung ein Problem. Das Netzteil ist eben stark übertrieben für einen PC mit nur einer Grafikkarte. Auch die Lautstärke kann eher nicht überzeugen, diese ist bei geringer Auslastung zu hoch.

Mit dem neuen Netzteil hat Maqama auf jeden Fall ein ordentliches Upgrade bekommen. Die Effizienz ist wesentlich höher, die Komponenten hochwertiger und die Lautstärke deutlich geringer. Die Entscheidung für ein neues Netzteil war also Goldrichtig ​[/font]


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2014)

So das Review ist nun online, viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

Nice Job, so kann jeder sehen wie um die Langzeitqualität des NTs gestellt ist 
 Lass mich raten, man muss den Energieriegel spenden


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, als Student bin ich knapp bei Kasse, insofern bin ich auf Spenden angewiesen  

Ich habe aber auch absolut kein Problem damit die Netzteile nach dem Test weiter zu verschenken, einzig die Versandkostenübernahme wäre nett. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich  Speziell dieses Netzteil würde ich aber eher an Bastler weitergeben, da ich es nicht mehr in einem normalen PC betreiben würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

Ja ist schon klar war auch eher Joke gedacht der Satz. Mein Cougar SX 700 möchte ich aber derzeitig nicht verschenken, hat ja sogar noch etwas Restgarantie da es noch 5 Jahre gab. Die Idee ist trotzdem gut


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte hier niemandem sein Netzteil wegnehmen, das ist eher an Leute gerichtet die sich ein neues Netzteil kaufen und das alte dann wegschmeißen würden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

Ja ist ja auch ok und ich bedanke mich mal bei allen zukünftigen Spendern. Ich bin halt eher Hardwaredealer und baue sogar Frankenstein vom Prinzip her.


----------



## Maqama (10. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review 

Wie immer sehr ausführlich!


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Auch die Qualität der Platine mit den modularen Anschlüssen ist problemlos, mich verwundert es nur, dass hier die Platine für ein 750W-Modell eingebaut wurde. Auf der Rückseite sind fünf große Kondensatoren verbaut, welche wieder in dieser Art Gummi eingewickelt sind. Die Aufschrift lässt hoffen: "Chem" und "125°C" klingen irgendwie nach Nippon Chemicon mit einer Temperaturfestigkeit von 125°C. Pellt man die Würste aber einmal auf, ist das Ergebnis etwas ernüchternd. Es kommen Teapos mit einer Temperaturfestigkeit von nur 105°C zum Vorschein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Gummimantel 20°C herausholen kann. Trotzdem sind alle Kondensatoren äußerlich intakt, so wie (fast) alle anderen Kondensatoren auf dem Netzteil.



oh Chiller  du schießt manchmal sachen raus, frag vorher Stefan, mich oder im NT disskusionsthread.

Das ist kein gummi das sind schrumpfschläuche und die wurden wohl drauf gemacht um die Elkos ggf bei einbau zu schützen, ist schwer im Nachhinein zu sagen. Die 125°C ist natürlich die Temp der Schläuche selbst


http://youtu.be/mf4tnwKxIW0

Sonst schönes Review


----------



## zeusx641 (10. Juli 2014)

Der Hammer xD


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

Sehr schickes Review. 
Das mit den Schrumpfschläuchen hat Poiu ja schon gesagt.  

Du hast noch einen kleinen Fehler im Text drin.



> Als ich den Computer Ende 2009 kaufte, hatte ich noch gar keine Ahnung von Computern, geschweige denn deren Hardware. Das Netzteil war *in* einen fertigen System verbaut (das oben beschriebene), welches im Jahr 2009 auf der Gamescom lief. Es handelt sich also um einen EX Gamescom Rechner aus dem Jahre 2009. Daher ist das Netzteil auch so hoffnungslos überdimensioniert. Selbst für die Stromhungrige GTX 480 hätte wohl die 650W Variante auch gereicht. Ich hatte damals also nicht groß auf das Netzteil geachtet, da ich eben noch keine Ahnung von der Materie hatte.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Hab die Fehler ausgebessert, danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Philipus II (10. Juli 2014)

Gute Idee. Leider hast du kein Oszilloskop, das würde die Analyse der Restwelligkeit ermöglichen.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt, aber speziell bei diesem Netzteil waren die Kondensatoren ja auch nicht mehr ganz so frisch


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Geiles Review . Wie immer von _chiller_


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2014)

Tja Chiller .. Was will man da noch sagen ...

Geiles Ding, genau wie die anderen ...

Was mich interessieren würde ... Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und die Elkos auszulöten und dafür dann Nicons oder Rubicon einlötet (natürlich mit identischen Werten), währe das Netzteil für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet? 
Schade das du kein Oszilloskop hast. Sowas wäre mal echt interessant ^^

Ansonsten wie immer


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Juli 2014)

Die Technik ist ja nicht schlecht, aber ein bisschen angestaubt ist die Basis ja schon, die Spannung ist ja nicht mehr ganz grade,  jetzt noch drei Jahre 
Das Rewiew war aber Seasonic-Niveau


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde ... Wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt und die Elkos auszulöten und dafür dann Nicons oder Rubicon einlötet (natürlich mit identischen Werten), währe das Netzteil für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet?
> Schade das du kein Oszilloskop hast. Sowas wäre mal echt interessant ^^


 
Abgesehen von der schlechten Effizienz im niedrigen Lastbereich ist das P7 immer noch ein feines Netzteil. Wenn man die matschigen Elkos durch hochwertigere Versionen ersetzt und den Lüfter durch ein größeres 140mm-Exemplar austauscht, ist das kein schlechtes Netzteil


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Juli 2014)

Hatte das Teil schon DC-DC?  Die GPU-Rail hängt ja bei 520Watt schon bei 11,8Volt. Wenn der Trend sich mit 2 480ern fortsetzt,  wäre man ja zwischen 11,5 und 11,7.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juli 2014)

Super Review, bald darfste dann noch mein P6 1000W durch den Test jagen wenn Bq mal das E10 auf den Markt schmeißt, bin mal gespannt ob ich das Ding noch zum benchen nutzen kann oder ob es direkt in die Tonne wandert.


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Juli 2014)

So auch noch einen Fehler gefunden 


> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif] wir *jeden* hier immerhin von einem 18 cm langen Netzteil![/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Das jeden sollte eigentlich reden heißen ,oder? Steht ca. nach einem Drittel im Text 
[/FONT]


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hatte das Teil schon DC-DC?  Die GPU-Rail hängt ja bei 520Watt schon bei 11,8Volt. Wenn der Trend sich mit 2 480ern fortsetzt,  wäre man ja zwischen 11,5 und 11,7.


 
DC-DC hat es, die Wandler werden auf den Bildern aber etwas von den ganzen Kabeln verdeckt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2014)

Geiler Test, mein OCZ 700W Stealthextreme 2 läuft trotz 4 Jahre alter ohne Probleme.
Was passiert mit den getesteten NT??


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juli 2014)

Wieder ein sehr sehr gutes Review!

Hast du Interesse an einem Lc Power 6600 600 Watt?

Bad kaufe ich mir ein neues


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Juli 2014)

Sehr interessantes Review, wieder, von dir, _chiller_ 
Interessant.  Ohne jetzt meins aufschrauben zu wollen, zu diesen Kondensatoren, die "nach ein paar" Jahren aufgehen /sich aufblähen, gibt es keine marktüblichen Alternativen ? (frage ich mal als ansonsten nicht Elektronikbastler)


----------



## SaftSpalte (10. Juli 2014)

tolle sache chiller ..

dein Review hielt 2 Tassen Kaffee lang !  


Bin am überlegen ob ich das 2 Jahre alte Sharkoon WPM 500 W zu dir schicke. ^^ eigentlich ist das ja noch völlig in Ordung.


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Geiler Test, mein OCZ 700W Stealthextreme 2 läuft trotz 4 Jahre alter ohne Probleme.
> Was passiert mit den getesteten NT??


Wenn sich ein Bastler findet der daran interessiert ist, schicke ich das gegen die Gebühr der Versandkosten zu. Ich benötige es nicht mehr und ich möchte mich nicht an den anderen Foremitgliedern bereichern 



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wieder ein sehr sehr gutes Review!
> 
> Hast du Interesse an einem Lc Power 6600 600 Watt?
> 
> Bad kaufe ich mir ein neues


Aktuell bin ich gut versorgt mit Testmustern, aber ich komme darauf zurück 


ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Review, wieder, von dir, _chiller_
> Interessant.  Ohne jetzt meins aufschrauben zu wollen, zu diesen Kondensatoren, die "nach ein paar" Jahren aufgehen /sich aufblähen, gibt es keine marktüblichen Alternativen ? (frage ich mal als ansonsten nicht Elektronikbastler)


 Da gibt es Alternativen, zum Beispiel sowas hier:
Elkos radial, 105, 5000-10000h bei reichelt elektronik
Wenn man aber schon neue Caps auf sein Netzteil lötet, sollte man auch qualitativ hochwertige nehmen. Eine Lebensdauer von 5000-10000h ist schon mal gut, japanische Caps noch dazu ist noch besser


----------



## Maqama (10. Juli 2014)

@Chiller

Welche anderen beiden Netzteile hast du denn noch bei dir liegen, welche du auch noch testest?


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, ist ja kein Muss


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch ein mit unbekanntes Netzteil auf SuperFlower-Basis hier liegen und ein älteres Inter-Tech


----------



## em2k87 (10. Juli 2014)

*Im Namen von "DragonAMD" soll ich ausrichten, dass dein Netzteil-Review _chiller_ mal wieder top war!*

Leider ist DragonAMD aufgrund eines Fehlers meinerseits für eine Woche gesperrt, er hat mich deshalb via Whatsapp gebeten es auszurichten.

MFG


----------



## Goyoma (10. Juli 2014)

Leider ist DragonAMD aufgrund eines Fehlers meinerseits für eine Woche gesperrt, er hat mich deshalb via Whatsapp gebeten es auszurichten.

MFG [/QUOTE]

Im Ernst 

Ich brech weg, aber cool das er dich darum bittet


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2014)

em2k87 schrieb:


> Leider ist DragonAMD aufgrund eines Fehlers meinerseits für eine Woche gesperrt, er hat mich deshalb via Whatsapp gebeten es auszurichten.



Leider muss ich mal OT fragen ...

Wie bekommt man denn sowas bitteschön hin


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Tja Chiller .. Was will man da noch sagen ...
> 
> Geiles Ding, genau wie die anderen ...
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell bessere Kondensatoren zu verwenden um die alten zu ersetzen, ermöglicht nicht zwangsläufig die Weiterverwendung. Die verwendeten Kondensatoren sind auf explizit jenes Platinendesign ausgelegt, neue, bessere Kondensatoren könnten damit Probleme haben.

Außerdem: Wieso setzt sich dieses "währe" so hartnäckig durch? Das ist schlicht falsch...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bessere Kondensatoren zu verwenden um die alten zu ersetzen, ermöglicht nicht zwangsläufig die Weiterverwendung. Die verwendeten Kondensatoren sind auf explizit jenes Platinendesign ausgelegt, neue, bessere Kondensatoren könnten damit Probleme haben.



Thx  ... Gut zu wissen
Also "wäre" das auswechseln der Caps dann das gleiche wie Lotto spielen, oder "wäre" das zu alg. gesehen ...

Zu Deutsch: Isses nen Versuch Wert, oder kann man es schlicht unterlassen und sich das Geld sparen ???



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wieso setzt sich dieses "währe" so hartnäckig durch? Das ist schlicht falsch...



Richtig, deswegen habe ich es weiter unten richtig geschrieben


----------



## maxpower1984 (10. Juli 2014)

Cooles Review. Hab die 750watt variante drin, das auch schon über 5 jahre läuft.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein mit unbekanntes Netzteil auf SuperFlower-Basis hier liegen und ein älteres Inter-Tech


 
Und bald noch ein billiges TS NT wenn ich endlich mal dazu komme es zu verschicken 

Und noch ein ganz dickes Lob an dich Chiller für den Aufwand den du jedes mal betreibst ein NT auf Herz und Nieren auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## eXquisite (10. Juli 2014)

> Prinzipiell bessere Kondensatoren zu verwenden um die alten zu ersetzen, ermöglicht nicht zwangsläufig die Weiterverwendung. Die verwendeten Kondensatoren sind auf explizit jenes Platinendesign ausgelegt, neue, bessere Kondensatoren könnten damit Probleme haben.



Einfach gleiche Caps mit gleicher Kapazität kaufen, solange damals die Maßstäbe eingehalten wurden sehe ich da kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Juli 2014)

Kein Problem, macht Spass auch mal ältere Netzteile kennen zu lernen, ich lerne jedes mal so einiges dabei


----------



## Shadow Complex (10. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Einfach gleiche Caps mit gleicher Kapazität kaufen, solange damals die Maßstäbe eingehalten wurden sehe ich da kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß


 
Es wäre schön, wenn du deine Aussagen häufiger mit Tests untermauern könntest. Dann würde dabei sowas nicht rauskommen.

Capacitors and the Computer PSU
Die Ripplewerte sehen ziemlich schlecht aus.


----------



## SaftSpalte (10. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn du deine Aussagen häufiger mit Tests untermauern könntest. Dann würde dabei sowas nicht rauskommen.
> 
> Capacitors and the Computer PSU
> Die Ripplewerte sehen ziemlich schlecht aus.



Die letzte seite sieht echt übel aus (Diagramme)... bevor ich neue Caps reinfummel ,kaufe ich mir ein komplettes Netzteil mit Garantie usw...


----------



## TheCGamer (10. Juli 2014)

Wieder mal wunderschönes Review  Aus deinen Reviews hab ich echt schon viel über Netzteile gelernt


----------



## eXquisite (10. Juli 2014)

> Capacitors and the Computer PSU
> Die Ripplewerte sehen ziemlich schlecht aus.



Klar sollte man ähnliche Kondensatoren nehmen, aber ob die bei den Gemetzeln die man da manchmal in Netzteilen sieht extra ausgewählt werden wage ich zu bezweifeln, da wird eher meistens immer zum günstigsten gegriffen.
Außerdem ist das hier reine Vermutung, das Caps für bestimmte PSUs gewählt werden.

Ripple Noise ist auch eher Marketing als Sinn, denn schau mal wie viele Glättungskondensatoren auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte hast, nur die Festplatten sind da etwas ungeschützter, daher solltest du das nicht so ernst nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Wer hat interesse an nem 25€ Ebay Netzteil ? Na  läuft seit 8 oder 5 Jahren und nix ist kaputt gegangen


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juli 2014)

Hmh nur weil das Ding noch nicht hochgegangen ist heißt das nicht das es nicht ausgewechselt gehört , wenn man einen 50 Jahre alten Sprengsatz ausm zweiten Weltkrieg findet heißt es auch nicht "Super Sprengsatz, liegt da seit 50 Jahren, da passiert nix mehr", ne der wird taktisch gesprengt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Ist mir eh  da bald beuer Rechner kommt


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juli 2014)

Dann schmeiß das Ding aber bitte direkt in die Tonne.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Juli 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dann schmeiß das Ding aber bitte direkt in die Tonne.


 
Schick's lieber zu chiller  Will sehen wie das Teil von innen aussieht bzw. wie Elkosuppe generell aussieht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Juli 2014)

Mach ich irgendwann mal  stellt euch vor Taepo Kondensatoren, 6Rails 

Abr B2T


----------



## em2k87 (10. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD und Ich haben einen Deal geschlossen, obwohl ich für den Marktplatz nicht freigeschaltet war ^^ leider hab ich da so gewisse Äußerungen im Thread getätigt die das verraten haben  ... hab die Forenregeln halt nicht gelesen gehabt


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ripple Noise ist auch eher Marketing als Sinn, denn schau mal wie viele Glättungskondensatoren auf Mainboard und Grafikkarte hast, nur die Festplatten sind da etwas ungeschützter, daher solltest du das nicht so ernst nehmen.


 
Zu hohe Spannungen sind also schädlich, ungeglättete Spannungen sind es aber nicht. Das war mir bisher neu. Aber so lernt man dazu.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

> Zu hohe Spannungen sind also schädlich


Was hat das jetzt mit Ripple zu tun? Wir reden hier von Resten der Sinuskurve im Gleichstrom.
Und ja, zu hohe Spannungen gehen genauso wie zu niedrige Spannungen auf die Spawas und das ziemlich heftig.

Gruß


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Juli 2014)

Na gruppenregulierte Netzteile werden aufgrund dieser Tatsache von dir kritisiert. Zu hohe Spnannungswerte auf 5 Volt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Na gruppenregulierte Netzteile werden aufgrund dieser Tatsache von dir kritisiert. Zu hohe Spnannungswerte auf 5 Volt.


 
Wenn die Spannung steigt verändert sich auch die Restwelligkeit.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

Erstens das und zweitens sind die Komponenten nicht für z.B. 5,2 Volt entwickelt sondern für 5 Volt und das geht auch auf andere Komponenten, nicht nur auf Festplatten wie Ripple Noise, genau das gleich mit 12 Volt Unterspannung, da leiden Graka und Board darunter, nicht "nur" die Platten.

Gruß


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens sind die Komponenten nicht für z.B. 5,2 Volt entwickelt sondern für 5 Volt und das geht auch auf andere Komponenten, nicht nur auf Festplatten wie Ripple Noise, genau das gleich mit 12 Volt Unterspannung, da leiden Graka und Board darunter, nicht "nur" die Platten.
> 
> Gruß



das ist nicht korrekt, die Schaltungen und einzelnen Komponenten werden immer mit einem Spielraum entwickelt, das beginnt mit denn ATX Spezifikationen und endet mit individuellen Spielräumen des Entwicklerteams.

Einige Ing. machen das wirklich pauschal und sagen +/- 2 % oder so

Es gibt Normen, Interne vorgaben und Erfahrungswerte. 

Ripple&Noise

ich empfehle hier mal eingien nachzulesen was das überhaupt ist und wie diese entstehen, angefangen mit wikipedia

Restwelligkeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens sind die Komponenten nicht für z.B. 5,2 Volt entwickelt sondern für 5 Volt und das geht auch auf andere Komponenten, nicht nur auf Festplatten wie Ripple Noise, genau das gleich mit 12 Volt Unterspannung, da leiden Graka und Board darunter, nicht "nur" die Platten.
> 
> Gruß


*Hör bitte auf solch einen Unsin zu reden!*
Erstens: Die ATX Spec sagt +/- 5% Spannungsregulation bei den positiven SPannungen. Bei +12V sind das 11.4 bis 12.6V Bei 3,3V ist das von 3,14 bis 3,45V. Und bei 5V ist das +/- 0,25V. Also von 4.75V bis 5,25V.
Und was ist dann 5.2V in diesem Falle?! RICHTIG, das ist innerhalb der Spezifikation, das *müssen die Komponenten ab können*.

Ganz ab davon hat Spannungsregulation und Restwelligkeit relativ wenig miteinander zu tun...


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens sind die Komponenten nicht für z.B. 5,2 Volt entwickelt sondern für 5 Volt und das geht auch auf andere Komponenten, nicht nur auf Festplatten wie Ripple Noise, genau das gleich mit 12 Volt Unterspannung, da leiden Graka und Board darunter, nicht "nur" die Platten.
> 
> Gruß


 
Mit Spannung steigt meine ich extreme Veränderungen von deutlich außerhalb der Spezifikationen. 
Kann auch ein Spannungsabfall sein.
Wenn eine 12 Volt Spannung plötzlich nur noch bei 6 volt steht sieht es mit allem düster aus.
Aber innerhalb der Spezifikationen ist alles völlig i.O.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review, da komme ich glatt ins Grübeln ob mein Be Quiet Dark Power P7 Pro evtl. langsam auch mal in Rente gehen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

Welches Modell hast du denn?


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

> Erstens: Die ATX Spec sagt +/- 5% Spannungsregulation bei den positiven SPannungen. Bei +12V sind das 11.4 bis 12.6V Bei 3,3V ist das von 3,14 bis 3,45V. Und bei 5V ist das +/- 0,25V. Also von 4.75V bis 5,25V.
> Und was ist dann 5.2V in diesem Falle?! RICHTIG, das ist innerhalb der Spezifikation, das müssen die Komponenten ab können.



Ist mir schon klar, das Intel +-5% in die ATX geschrieben hat, das wären 11,4 -12,6 Volt, dennoch Frage ich mich hier immer noch was jetzt die Restwelligkeit damit zu tun hat.

Verstehe da den Zusammenhang nicht den Shadow hier bezogen hat. Was Ripple ist weiß ich. Habe ich Shadow ja auch schon erklärt, Quasi Wechselstromreste im Gleichstrom.



> Einige Ing. machen das wirklich pauschal und sagen +/- 2 % oder so



Sehe ich genau so, denn +-5% aus der ATX sind doch schon Arg viel, da geht auf jeden Fall schneller was kaputt als bei durchgehend 12 Volt.

Und wo habe ich da jetzt was falsches behauptet?

Gruß


----------



## DOcean (11. Juli 2014)

schönes Review, gut gemacht...

Eine Anmerkung noch das SteckdosenEnergieMessgerät kann mein ich jedenfalls keinen cos phi messen, dieser kann bei alten NTs interessant werden, heutzutage haben fast alle einen cos phi von nahe 1, aktive PFC sei Dank

Deine Werte zur Leistungsaufnahme stimmen also nicht ganz, bzw. du gibts die Scheinleistung (in VA) an, bezahlen muss aber jeder von uns privaten die Wirkleistung (in W).


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, denn +-5% aus der ATX sind doch schon Arg viel, da geht auf jeden Fall schneller was kaputt als bei durchgehend 12 Volt.



nein es sind nicht zuviel, weil es halt Spezifikationen sind mit dehnen die meisten rechnen und eben berücksichtigen 
viele rechnen wahrscheinlich noch was drauf, eben die genannten 1-2% um sicher zu gehen.




> Und wo habe ich da jetzt was falsches behauptet?



das komplette Zitat ist Unsinn



> Erstens das und zweitens sind die Komponenten nicht für z.B. *5,2 Volt entwickelt sondern für 5 Volt* und das geht auch auf andere Komponenten, nicht nur auf Festplatten wie Ripple Noise, genau das gleich mit 12 Volt Unterspannung, da leiden Graka und Board darunter, nicht "nur" die Platten.



du wirfst wie Stefan bereits sagte Begriffe Durcheinander


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, das Intel +-5% in die ATX geschrieben hat, das wären 11,4 -12,6 Volt, dennoch Frage ich mich hier immer noch was jetzt die Restwelligkeit damit zu tun hat.


Eben, nix. Die Spannungsregulation ist ein Punkt.
Die Restwelligkeit ist ein völlig anderer Punkt, der mit der Restwelligkeit keinen direkten Zusammenhang hat.

SPrich: Bei der Konstruktion eines Netzteiles kann ich ein Netzteil bauen, dass 0,5% Spannungsregulation hat, aber 500mV Restwelligkeit. Andersrum kann man auch was mit wenig Restwelligkeit (z.B. unter 20mV) bauen und eine Spannungsregulation von +/- 20%...

Worauf es ankommt: Was sagt die Spezifikation, was kann man, was darf man und was muss man...




eXquisite schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, denn +-5% aus der ATX sind doch schon Arg viel, da geht auf jeden Fall schneller was kaputt als bei durchgehend 12 Volt.
> 
> Und wo habe ich da jetzt was falsches behauptet?


 Ja, hast du.
Weil alles innerhalb der Spezifikation vom Konstrukteur der Komponenten berücksichtigt werden muss.
Sprich: Es muss innerhalb der Spezifikation ordnungsgemäß funktionieren und darf dabei keinen Schaden nehmen.

Daher ist deine Behauptung, dass etwas bei 5,2V schneller sterben würde, schlicht falsch. Das *darf es nicht!*
Die 5,2V muss es abkönnen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, warum auch immer, dann hat der Konstrukteur des Bauteiles ganz großen Mist gebaut. Epischen Ausmaßes sozusagen...


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

> Daher ist deine Behauptung, dass etwas bei 5,2V schneller sterben würde, schlicht falsch. Das darf es nicht!
> Die 5,2V muss es abkönnen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, warum auch immer, dann hat der Konstrukteur des Bauteiles ganz großen Mist gebaut. Epischen Ausmaßes sozusagen...



Das ist dem Ingeneur doch aber Lachs, Hauptsache das Ding übersteht die Garantiezeit, so schnell wie Boards und Chips kommen und gehen kann man da garkeine Langzeittests durchführen, wie hoch ist also die Chance, das alle Bauteile mit Interferenzen 12,6 Volt dauerhaft mitmachen?



> Eben, nix. Die Spannungsregulation ist ein Punkt.
> Die Restwelligkeit ist ein völlig anderer Punkt, der mit der Restwelligkeit keinen direkten Zusammenhang hat.



Genau das habe ich doch gesagt 
Er:


> Zu hohe Spannungen sind also schädlich, ungeglättete Spannungen sind es aber nicht. Das war mir bisher neu. Aber so lernt man dazu.


Ich:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Ripple zu tun? Wir reden hier von Resten der Sinuskurve im Gleichstrom.



Gruß


----------



## Shadow Complex (11. Juli 2014)

Den Zusammenhang hatte ich ins Spiel gebracht. Und man muss mir nicht die Bedeutung von Restwelligkeit erklären. Das Wort ist selbsterklärend, sofern man den Unterschied zwischen Gleich- und Wechselstrom kennt.
Elektrische Belastung einzelner Komponenten kann ja entweder durch Über- oder Unterspannungen oder eben auch zu hohe Restwelligkeit entstehen. (Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.) Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage diese beiden Faktoren keinesfalls auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bringen, wer das herauslesen kann, interpretiert in meine Aussage zu viel. Ich wollte nur wissen was für die Komponenten schädlicher ist.

Ich wollte nur genauer auf den Punkt eingehen, inwiefern Restwelligkeit Marketing ist, eine entsprechend gute Spannungsregulation anscheinend jedoch nicht (Ich hab diese Hypothese einfach mal aufgestellt).

Und es ging mir um die schon wieder stark pauschalisierte Aussage, dass man (quasi) jedes alte Netzteil (das auf einer guten technischen Plattform basiert) durch die Bestückung mit neuen, hochwertigen und identisch spezifizierten Kondensatoren wieder zu neuem Glanz verhelfen kann. Ich habe mit einem Testbericht (auf den ich durch Stefan Payne gestoßen bin, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle) aufgezeigt, dass ein solch modifiziertes/"repariertes" Netzteil eben nicht zwangsläufig verwendet werden sollte, eben aufgrund unschöner Restwelligkeits-Werte.

BTW: Es tut mir ein wenig leid _chiller_, dass aufgrund meiner Aussage hier eine solche Diskussion entstanden ist. Ist schön zu lesen das Review und spannend auch.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Juli 2014)

@Threshold:
Nen 550er.
sysProfile: ID: 7352 - Voodoo_Freak

Wie ersichtlich 2008 angeschafft. Der Vorgänger war, nach diversen Experimenten, auch von Be Quiet und hat 2001 (?) und hat auch nen halbes Vermögen gekostet. Habe ich bis heute nicht weggegeben, obwohls momentan nicht aktiv ist. Besser als dieser Dreck von LC-Power der zur damaligen Zeit sehr populär war und auch besser als sein Vorgänger von COBA.
Falls neu, dann wohl nen P10. Be Quiet lässt sich die Qualität bezahlen (obwohl sie längst nicht mehr "Made in Germany" sind), ist aber auch ok, weil sehr zuverlässig und leise.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Juli 2014)

Be quiet! Netzteile wurden noch nie in Deutschland gefertigt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Juli 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Be quiet! Netzteile wurden noch nie in Deutschland gefertigt.


 
Auch möglich, hatte das vom ersten Be Quiet so in Erinnerung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Das ist dem Ingeneur doch aber Lachs


Nein, ist es nicht. Hör bitte auf solch einen Unsinn zu behaupten!
Der Ingeneur sieht die Spec und konstruiert sein Gerät so, dass das ganze auch wirklich innerhalb der Spec einwandfrei funktioniert.


eXquisite schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Ding übersteht die Garantiezeit,


...kommt aber eher als Komando aus der BWL Abteilung, nicht vom Ingeneur...



eXquisite schrieb:


> wie hoch ist also die Chance, das alle Bauteile mit Interferenzen 12,6 Volt dauerhaft mitmachen?


100%, dafür sind sie schließlich auch gebaut, das müssen sie ab können, denn das sagt die Spezifikation aus.

Dir scheint irgendwie nicht klar zu sein, was 'Spezifikation' in solch einem Falle heißt! 
Das ist schlicht der *verbindliche* Betriebsbereich der Komponenten!

Wenn das nicht klappt, hat irgendwer ziemlichen Mist gebaut.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. Juli 2014)

Obwohl das generell etwas OT ist, würde mich mal folgendes interessieren:
Grillt das Netzteil irgendein Bauteil z.B. vom Mainboard aufgrund einer Spannungsspitze, inwiefern lässt sich sowas nachweisen? Lässt sich das überhaupt nachweisen? 

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, gerade der von mir erwähnte LC-Power Schrott hat zur damaligen Zeit den Einen oder Anderen PC in meinem Bekanntenkreis zerstört (meist das Mainboard) und das im normalen Betrieb.


----------



## eXquisite (11. Juli 2014)

> Dir scheint irgendwie nicht klar zu sein, was 'Spezifikation' in solch einem Falle heißt!
> Das ist schlicht der verbindliche Betriebsbereich der Komponenten!



Inter-Tech SL-500 550W ATX 2.2 (88882009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ja, ich weiß wie Verbindlich sich dieses Gerät an die Spezifikation halten wird.



> Wenn das nicht klappt, hat irgendwer ziemlichen Mist gebaut.



Und das ist oft der Regelfall.


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur genauer auf den Punkt eingehen, inwiefern Restwelligkeit Marketing ist, eine entsprechend gute Spannungsregulation anscheinend jedoch nicht (Ich hab diese Hypothese einfach mal aufgestellt).



ist in denn meisten fällen Marketing pur.

solange ein Netzteil innerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen ist, ist es vollkommen unerheblich ob 20mV oder 119mV Restwelligkeit.

selbst wenn ein Netzteil die ATX  verfehlen sollte zB bei 100%, braucht man nicht gleich schreiend im Raum zu rennen.

es gab da mal einige fälle zb das be quiet P9 3,3V Leitung drüber lag, glaube waren 56mV oder so müsste in meine Chroma Berichte n nachsehen.

nehmen wir als an es waren 56mV (Pi mal Damen) als 10% drüber. Panik krieg  wenn man sich mal die Sache aber nüchtern ansieht 

50mV sind 50 * 10^-3 V = 0,05V also das sind genau 1% bei 5V Leitung, so wie ich Ing. kennen haben die denn Wert gewürfelt. 

also Die Spezifikationen erlauben 1% Restweligkeit, was glaubt ihr wie unerheblich das jetzt ist ob 1% oder bei 56mV eben 1,12 %

stirbt dann die hardware nach 9,5 Jahren anstatt nach 10 Jahren 

Dann hat der Rest noch soviele Glättungskondensatoren die dann nochmal die Spannungen glätten. 

Sorgen würde ich mir machen wenn da wirklich das Netzteil deutlich drüber ist <200mV  und mehr



> Und es ging mir um die schon wieder stark pauschalisierte Aussage, dass man (quasi) jedes alte Netzteil (das auf einer guten technischen Plattform basiert) durch die Bestückung mit neuen, hochwertigen und identisch spezifizierten Kondensatoren wieder zu neuem Glanz verhelfen kann. Ich habe mit einem Testbericht (auf den ich durch Stefan Payne gestoßen bin, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle) aufgezeigt, dass ein solch modifiziertes/"repariertes" Netzteil eben nicht zwangsläufig verwendet werden sollte, eben aufgrund unschöner Restwelligkeits-Werte.



theorie und praxis halt, was im Audio Bereich oder sonst so schon seit der Erfindung des Netzteils gemacht wurde und auch wirklich ok ist, kann bei modernen Netzteilen unvorgesehene resulltate ergeben. 

zB weil die elkos nicht gleich sind usw.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Juli 2014)

Ich schließe mich auch eher eXquisites Meinung bezüglich der Spezifikationen an. 
Es bedeutet ja nichts anderes als Übersteht mindestens die garantierte Zeit und wenn nicht, wird es ausgetauscht. Wenn ich mein Mainbaord jetzt allerdings 4 statt 2Jahre brauche, würde ich zusehen, es nicht immer auf Kante zu Betreiben.
Man muss sich ja nicht zwangsläufig nach dem Erlaubten und Zugesicherten richten, sondern kann auch einfach mal ~12Volt benötigende Hardware mit 12Volt betreiben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Und es ging mir um die schon wieder stark pauschalisierte Aussage, dass man (quasi) jedes alte Netzteil (das auf einer guten technischen Plattform basiert) durch die Bestückung mit neuen, hochwertigen und identisch spezifizierten Kondensatoren wieder zu neuem Glanz verhelfen kann. Ich habe mit einem Testbericht (auf den ich durch Stefan Payne gestoßen bin, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle) aufgezeigt, dass ein solch modifiziertes/"repariertes" Netzteil eben nicht zwangsläufig verwendet werden sollte, eben aufgrund unschöner Restwelligkeits-Werte.


Du meinst die umgebauten Geräte auf Jonnyguru.com? Da gibts irgendwo einen Artikel.

Das Problem ist aber ein anderes:

Früher waren die Lastschwankungen, die man so in einem PC hatte, relativ unbedeutend. Und wenn, dann nur alle paar Sekunden mal irgendwas. Also kaum der Rede wert.
Schau dir aber mal an, wie es mit modernen Komponenten ausschaut! Da hast binnen einer Sekunde zum Teil mehrere (duzend?) Lastwechsel. Und das nicht nur um 30W oder so. Sondern dem 10 Fachen. Yeah...
Da kannst davon ausgehen, dass diese Dinge bei der Konstruktion aller aktuellen Netzteile bisher wenig bis gar nicht beachtet wurden...

Womit wir wieder bei der 'Panikmache' bei der Spannungsregulation wären...
Und eben auch bei GK110 bzw Hawaii Karten...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> @Threshold:
> Nen 550er.
> sysProfile: ID: 7352 - Voodoo_Freak
> 
> ...


 
Das 550er Modell solltest du bei Zeiten mal tauschen.

Und "Made in Germany" war BeQuiet noch nie.
Du kannst ja bis September warten und dir dann das E10 kaufen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2014)

Geiles Thema hier. Werde mir die Tage mal mehr Zeit zum lesen nehmen. Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Disneyfreund (13. Juli 2014)

Schönes Review.

Ich verwende auch schon ein älteres Netzteil BeQuiet E7 PCGH-Edition 600Watt.
Es rennt immer noch.
be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]

Habe sogar noch Karton hier rumfliegen.

Ich habe hier auch noch ein AT-Netzteil rumpfliegen.
Aber ich glaube, dafür würde dir das Equipment fehlen, um es zu testen.
Ich benutze das manchmal immer noch, um Lüfter zu testen.
Aber es funktioniert noch.
150 Watt hat es.

Ich weiß zwar nicht , was für Kondensatoren die damals da eingebaut haben, aber diese sind nicht mal ausgebeult(Wie lange das NT aber im Betrieb war, wieß ich leider nicht).

Was man auch sehr gut sieht, ist die Schmelzsicherung (Wird auf dem Aufkleber auch mit "Overcurrent Protection Fuse : 6,3A" bezeichnet) 
Also ein Überstromschutz, der bei 6,3A auslöst.

Damals hatten die Netzteile auch kleine Lüfter. Mehr war ja damals auch nicht nötig.

Naja bei +12V liefert es im Leerlauf 11,34V
bei +5V liefert es im Leerlauf 5,11V
Restwelligkeit kann ich leider auch nicht testen, da ich auch kein Oszi habe.
Wäre aber bestimmt interressant.


----------



## BertB (13. Juli 2014)

tolles review, chiller 

du haust ja echt eins nach dem anderen raus,
sehr cool


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Juli 2014)

@Disneyfreund: Trotz seines Alters sieht das Netzteil gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Von einem Rubycon Primärcap träumen heutige Netzteile nur, meist kommen günstigere Komponenten zum Einsatz. An einem modernen PC möchte ich es trotzdem nicht mehr betreiben wollen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Dezember 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Bastler findet der daran interessiert ist, schicke ich das gegen die Gebühr der Versandkosten zu. Ich benötige es nicht mehr und ich möchte mich nicht an den anderen Foremitgliedern bereichern


Bietest du das noch an?


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Dezember 2014)

Klar, es liegt hier bei mir rum, genau so wie alle anderen alten Netzteile aus meiner Serie


----------



## Birbus (1. Dezember 2014)

einfach recappen und dann läuft das dark power wieder


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Dezember 2014)

_chiller_  welche wären das????


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2014)

Birbus schrieb:


> einfach recappen und dann läuft das dark power wieder



Capacitors and the Computer PSU

Need to say more??


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> _chiller_  welche wären das????


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...itgliedern-im-test-teil-1-quiet-p7-1000w.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nmitgliedern-im-test-teil-2-axp-750-watt.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-test-teil-3-inter-tech-energon-eps-650w.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html


----------



## Birbus (13. Dezember 2014)

Und gibts du sie an jeden honk wie mich oder muss man dafür 2000+ posts haben oder andere Kriterien erfüllen ?
Weil am alten p6 hätte ich schon Interesse 
Lese mir momentan viel über Netzteile an und brauche ein "Opfer" zum testen, recappen usw


----------



## Gordon-1979 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde gerne dann das p7 1000 w nehmen.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich schicke die Netzteile schon raus, aber bedenkt, dass die Teile für moderne PCs nicht mehr geeignet sind


----------



## Birbus (13. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Capacitors and the Computer PSU
> 
> Need to say more??



Dann werden sie doch viel Rippletastischer ist doch super  
Man hat ja genug HDDs rumliegen.


----------



## Simita (18. Dezember 2014)

wenn ich ein ersatz rum liegen hätte würde ich mal mein enermax pro 82+ einschicken. war mal ne empfehlung von pcgh und es ist jetzt schon ne ganze weile und viel in betrieb.
ein wirklich super review (wie immer).


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2014)

Das P7 1000, bekommt einen neuen elko von Nippon mit deutlich besser Werten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2014)

Einer reicht nicht. Es müssen mindestens alle Kondensatoren in der Schaltung ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## eXquisite (19. Dezember 2014)

> Das P7 1000, bekommt einen neuen elko von Nippon mit deutlich besser Werten.



Naja, ob das mal so klappen wird...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einer reicht nicht. Es müssen mindestens alle Kondensatoren in der Schaltung ausgetauscht werden...


Wieso ?? Der war nur überhitzt. Siehe Zitat:



			
				_chiller_  schrieb:
			
		

> Im hintersten Winkel entdeckte ich dann doch noch einen defekten Kondensator. Dieser kauerte unter einem Kühlkörper (auf den Fotos entfernt, dieser kühlte einen Mosfet-Baustein) und war somit praktisch vom Luftstrom des Lüfters abgeschnitten. Zusätzlich wurde der Kondensator von einem ungekühlten Mosfet-Baustein praktisch umarmt und dürfte so hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt worden sein. Der Kondensator läuft noch nicht aus, er wölbt sich allerdings schon nach außen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Dezember 2014)

Er ist nicht direkt überhitzt, aber die hohe Umgebungstemperatur hat natürlich zur schnellen Alterung des Kondensators beigetragen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. Dezember 2014)

Chiller und den tausche ich gegen ein Nippon elko.


----------



## -Ultima- (21. März 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank 

Mir schwirrt  da so ein Gedanke im Kopf rum...

Ich habe ein NT, welches  fast 8Jahre alt ist und über 4 getrennte 12v PCI-E Schienen verfügt. 
Meine Grafikkarte wurde immer an den selben Zwei 6+2Pin PCI-E Anschlüssen benutzt,

Dann sind doch die anderen unbenutzten Anschlüsse theoretisch noch recht "neu"?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du?


----------



## -Ultima- (21. März 2015)

BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P7 450Watt

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich am Montag eine MSi 660 Ti PE bekomme.
Seit ca. 4-5 Jahren ist eine MSi GTX460 1GB Cyclone verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

Das P7 verfügt zwar über 4 getrennte Schienen, aber die beiden PCIe Stecker teilen sich eine Rail, weils so geil verdrahtet ist.
Die GTX 660 braucht jetzt nicht viel. Das sollte passen, aber trotzdem solltest du das Netzteil demnächst mal austauschen. Das P7 ist echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2015)

Habe dasselbe Netzteil (Dark Power P7 1kW) momentan bei mir im Einsatz, nachdem mir mein Max Revo 1350W die Biege gemacht hat. Habe einen i7 3770K@4,6GHz und zwei R9 290 von Asus in Betrieb damit. Interessanterweise schaltet es sich bei etwa 750W Last ab. Ideen dazu? Richtig angeschlossen und verteilt müsste die Last eigentlich sein, habe alle vier PCI-E Stecker verwendet. Nach oberflächlicher Sichtprüfung ohne Aufschrauben sah das Innenleben auch noch gut aus.

Edit: Oder könnte meine Frage mit dem Post über mir schon beantwortet sein?  Ach ne, da gings ja um das 450W P7.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

Schau mal ins Handbuch, wie die Lastverteilung auf den Schienen ist.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, offensichtlich müssen die GPUs von zwei der sechs +12V Schienen leben, teilen sich also quasi 40A. Dass das bei zwei R9 290 knapp wird, kann ich mir auch vorstellen. 
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn072/bn072_mn_en.pdf -> Seite 13.

PS: Es geht, wenn ich die GPU-Spannung auf -50mV stelle und das Power Target auf 80% senke. Dann kommen die beiden Kärtchen mit 480W offenbar hin.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

JUa. Seite 13. Die Verteilung ist eher blöd, war halt damals so.
Du kannst aber mal testen, was passiert, wenn du eine Karte nicht über PCIe Strang anschließt, sondern per Adapter an die Molex Stecker.
die haben ja zwei separate Rails.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2015)

Guter Tipp, probiere ich mal aus


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht reicht es schon, wenn du nur einen 8 Pin der beiden 8 Pins einer Karte mittels Adapter anschließt. Das musst du mal testen.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2015)

Alternativ könnte man da sP7 auch einfach in Rente schicken, das dürfte nämlich nicht grade erfreut über die beiden R9 290er sein


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

Er hat ein Enermax Netzteil, das im Eimer ist und hat das P7 angeschlossen, weil der Rechner sonst gar nicht zu nutzen wäre. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ax-revo-1350w-spannungsabfall-unter-last.html


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Juni 2015)

Gut aufgepasst 
Also ja, ist nur übergangsweise. Ich hab jetzt mal zwei Molex-Adapter rausgekramt und das ganze da angeschlossen. Super solide würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, wie das eben mit diesen Adaptern so ist, aber es scheint zu laufen. Der Molex-Strang wird ungefähr handwarm wenn die eine Karte unter Last ist.

Lastspannung 11,63V bei dem Adapter-Molex-Strang und 11,75V an dem nativen PCI-E Strang.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

An dem Beispiel kannst du gut sehen, dass so alte Netzteile für aktuelle Hardware nicht mehr geeignet ist.

Mach also Druck bei Enermax, dass sie dir ein neues Netzteil schicken.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Juni 2015)

Die wissen Bescheid, auch über meine prekäre Situation, zumindest der Support hier im Forum. Hoffe mal da tut sich dann auch bald was. Danke für die Tipps


----------

